# No photoshop right now, quick help request.



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

In order to meet forum rules I need a quick Sig resize, my old computer crashed so I cant do it myself, it needs to be 420 by 220, so just shrink it till it falls within requirents while staying propotionate. Thanks

EDIT: never mind MJB's doing it for me.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Done and done.


----------

